

Is this Accelerator a Scam? - hartator
http://onetraction.com/payaccelerator.html

======
instamour
We believe that any "REAL" accelerator will NEVER ask for upfront cost, let
alone most will never accept entrepreneurs/companies without meeting them
firsthand...

------
hartator
I don't really know what to think.

We have just been contacted by them, the way they work seems pretty scammy.
Like they have accepted us without meeting us and they ask us to pay upfront
costs.

------
joeld42
Yes.

